# New Fluff's New Name



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know this wasn't in the choices I gave you -- but I think I'm going to call my new fluff (drum roll):

*COCAINE*

After all she's white, powdery, fluffy, etc.

And since I collectively call Lacie, Tilly and Secret *THE BOOS *(which everyone things is The BOOZE), I will be able to say -- I'll come to the event and will bring THE BOOS AND COCAINE!!!.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I love it! And I'm sure you'll get addicted very easily too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I wish there was a like button in these post! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I know this wasn't in the choices I gave you -- but I think I'm going to call my new fluff (drum roll):
> 
> *COCAINE*
> 
> ...


 
Well I sniff my puppies all the time, now if I did that to her,I could say I sniffed Cocaine!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Well I sniff my puppies all the time, now if I did that to her,I could say I sniffed Cocaine!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've always heard that maltese are addicting.....

They always put you in a good mood. :innocent:

and you could call her "Cokie" for short. Like Cokie Roberts (I think)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Flour is white and powdery too!! Can you tell I'd rather bake???Cookies are addicting to me !! LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - I had a Lhasa that I bought from a breeder friend in the Midwest. Her name was CH Whitehouse Political Correspondent and her call name was Cokie for Cokie Roberts.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Flour is white and powdery too!! Can you tell I'd rather bake???Cookies are addicting to me !! LOL


 
Oooh - Cookie is a cute name! 
Sweet and addicting! Warm and yummy...sometimes a little nutty...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I DO hope you are just pulling my leg..:HistericalSmiley::blink: Candie would not like that name..she would cry...poor little thing..so Candie it is..:chili::chili: :wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I guess it's better than calling her "Crack". :behindsofa:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MoonDog said:


> Well, I guess it's better than calling her "Crack". :behindsofa:


:HistericalSmiley::smrofl:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Well, I guess it's better than calling her "Crack". :behindsofa:


 lol or crack head.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You are kidding, right? I mean that is sooooooooooooooo eighties. Half the pets I knew in the eighties were named Cocaine. I doubt your puppy is going to leave you broke, friendless, stupid and with a constant bloody nose.

How about Paxil ? or Xana? Wait, seriously Xana is a pretty and unique name. The anti-anxiety fluff. ( I had seriously considered Paxil for Ray.)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I can just see me in the airport trying to get on a plane telling the gate agent -- "Wait. I've got to put Cocaine in the bag."

Of course I'm not serious. I have her name all ready, but want to meet her in person before I announce it. 

Just trying to make everyone LAUGH!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love it!! I can't stop laughing!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Whew!!!! I was laughing though!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am glad that I read the entire thread because I sat here with my mouth hanging open until I read your post Lynn. But Cookie is a cute name too!! Now that were all still in suspense until you actually get her, we will just have to wait it out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:Thanks for the laugh...on the other hand...you darn brat you had me scared.:blink::blush:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovkins mama said:


> lol or crack head.


 
LOL I needed that laugh!:HistericalSmiley:
Thanks Lynn for this thread! Congrats on your new beautiful little girl:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought.."what is wrong with me," everyone is going with that name, but me!" Phew!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lynn, you really scared me!

Can't wait to hear her name!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I can just see me in the airport trying to get on a plane telling the gate agent -- "Wait. I've got to put Cocaine in the bag."


:w00t::HistericalSmiley::w00t: That was fabulous!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> You are kidding, right? I mean that is sooooooooooooooo eighties. Half the pets I knew in the eighties were named Cocaine. I doubt your puppy is going to leave you broke, friendless, stupid and with a constant bloody nose.
> 
> How about Paxil ? or Xana? Wait, seriously Xana is a pretty and unique name. The anti-anxiety fluff. ( I had seriously considered Paxil for Ray.)


:smrofl::smrofl::HistericalSmiley: Sylvia..you are hilarious!!!:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am glad that I read the entire thread because I sat here with my mouth hanging open until I read your post Lynn. But Cookie is a cute name too!! Now that were all still in suspense until you actually get her, we will just have to wait it out.


Me too! lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
In the same "vein" :HistericalSmiley:, lest we forget the name Ecstasy because we're all in Ecstasy with our fluffs. Though it does sound more like a stripper name. Ch. Take it All Off AKA Ecstasy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
> In the same "vein" :HistericalSmiley:, lest we forget the name Ecstasy because we're all in Ecstasy with our fluffs. Though it does sound more like a stripper name. Ch. Take it All Off AKA Ecstasy! :thumbsup:


LMAO :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow...I am REALLY out of the loop. I haven't really been on the forum in a couple of weeks and clearly, I've missed EVERYTHING! You are getting a new fluff??? Super exciting!!!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I know Maltese are addicting, but think "cute" name. :innocent:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Very creative!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
> In the same "vein" :HistericalSmiley:, lest we forget the name Ecstasy because we're all in Ecstasy with our fluffs. Though it does sound more like a stripper name. Ch. Take it All Off AKA Ecstasy! :thumbsup:


I am changing MiMi's name to Take it All Off...oh wait, her real name is Marilyn Monroe and she did take it all off. Never mind.

Sue you are a nut! :wub:


----------

